# 3 things this guy hates about death metal drumming



## Ibanezsam4 (Aug 6, 2010)

now don't take him too seriously, no need to start a flame war. 

 

while i think the first two are subjective, i completely agree with the third. i have a hard time listening to a lot of straight up modern death metal drummers for reason number 3, i just think they're all speed and the same sounding fill. anyways discuss


----------



## SargeantVomit (Aug 6, 2010)

I like this guy.


----------



## Polyformic (Aug 6, 2010)

The ironical thing is that he rules the kit so bad!


----------



## josh pelican (Aug 6, 2010)

I love how he fumbles his words.

I'm going to start a death metal band with him.


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Aug 6, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> I love how he fumbles his words.
> 
> I'm going to start a death metal band with him.



i think its because english isn't his first language


----------



## Thep (Aug 6, 2010)

I completely agree with point 2 and 3. The first beat can work well at times.


----------



## Prydogga (Aug 6, 2010)

That was pretty funny, and I agree with all 3 points.


----------



## clouds (Aug 6, 2010)

Video is win.

On another note - 789 uploads? :O


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Aug 6, 2010)

clouds said:


> Video is win.
> 
> On another note - 789 uploads? :O



i thought the same thing lol.. so i scrolling through his uploads, he does drum covers, vocal covers, and guitar covers along with some vlog stuff.. some of its cool


----------



## techcoreriffman (Aug 6, 2010)

Badass drummer is badass.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Aug 6, 2010)

"AAAAGGGGHHH, go audition for gggaaaahhhh NICKLEBACK!!"

"And if you have some mallet instrument, you can do some Neal Peart shit, doopdeedooppdopp"


----------



## Soubi7string (Aug 7, 2010)

LMFAO I love this dude,SLAYER(inside joke for Brian Posehn fans)


----------



## BigPhi84 (Aug 7, 2010)

Ok, so I'm trying to follow your advice and not take the dude seriously. I just feel like he's coming across as that young opinionated asshole musician that we know that has the "right way to do things", and has that "It's the only way and if you disagree, you are shit" attitude that I can't tolerate anymore. Plus, his playing grooves as poorly as his english flows.  Seriously, it was quite clunky. I will admit, his finger technique is good, but there is so much more to good drumming than that.

On the lighter, less-serious note, I'm thinking/hoping that this was a joke video. His Metallica and Nickelback jabs made me LOL and the fact that he would stare into the camera without speaking was creepily amusing. His 3 issues he had with Death Metal Drumming were valid to a certain extent, but I've heard plenty of good songs that have used these 3 conventions.


So to wrap it up, although he was annoying to me, he made me laugh a bunch, so thanks for sharing this video with ss.org.


----------



## MorbidTravis (Aug 7, 2010)

this guy seems like he gets tongue tied a lot


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 7, 2010)

He doesn't just talk shit, he backs it up. Thats the way it should be done.


----------



## Bungle (Aug 7, 2010)

Fuck that vid was amazing  laughing so hard right now.

*drumdrumdrum* doo dooodooo! *drumdrumdrum* doo doo dooo! *drumdrumdrum* aaahhhhh! 
The third and final thing I hate about death metal drumming... is *THIS! 
*


----------



## Lasik124 (Aug 7, 2010)

Haha.. That was pretty entertaining. Thank you for that ha


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 7, 2010)

He obviously hasn't listened to a lot of death metal.

1:20 of Nile's 'Annihilation Of The Wicked' has some rediculously fast and consistent blasting.

I understand the video isn't that serious but the funny thing is, most bands actually do what he does when he says "It should be played like this:".

He is a bit of a hardcore snob though.


----------



## Murmel (Aug 7, 2010)

You guys shouldn't bash his English skills, it's hard to speak fluent English without stumbling on words when you never really use it other than like, watch television or write...  I got this problem that I can write really well, but my tongue has a will of it's own when I try to speak English.. Unless I speak with a Russian accent, then there's no problems what so ever for some reason...

The vid on the other hand was hilarious  At first I thought he was Swedish but then I saw he was Finnish, well, we do have a similar accent


----------



## clouds (Aug 7, 2010)

Ibanezsam4 said:


> i thought the same thing lol.. so i scrolling through his uploads, he does drum covers, vocal covers, and guitar covers along with some vlog stuff.. some of its cool



Bloody multi talent


----------



## Demonsev7en (Aug 7, 2010)

The end is brilliant, that made my day!

I totally agree, all the death metal bands round here blast for half a bar then fill, cos they just can't keep it up!


----------



## Charles (Aug 14, 2010)

Great video, his kit actually sounds really good considering it's going straight into the cam mic.

As for his English, I'd say it's pretty impressive considering he's not a native speaker. Yeah, it may not flow well, but I detect no traces of an accent whatsoever and it seems like if he just works on articulating the words that come to his mind (I have the same problem with German) he'd be more than understandable.

EDIT: On the subject matter, I'll have to go out on a limb and agree with him fully with regards to people who knowingly do things one way to avoid having to practice and do it another. I'm not just talking about drummers who avoid their weak hand, but also guitarists who intentionally use tone to cover up their sloppy playing and other such things. Practice, you lazy assholes!


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Aug 14, 2010)

I don't think its english not being his first language I think he has a speech impediment. Well thats what it sounds like to me anyway.


----------



## leandroab (Aug 14, 2010)

TIMMEH!


----------



## Varcolac (Aug 15, 2010)

Neil Peart shit, like doot doot doodley doot. Doot doot de doot. Aaaah! 

Excellent.


----------



## Steve08 (Aug 17, 2010)

Wingchunwarrior said:


> I don't think its english not being his first language I think he has a speech impediment. Well thats what it sounds like to me anyway.


I asked him where's from in a comment, he's Finnish. I think his English is pretty damn good for someone who probably isn't a native speaker.

Great video btw


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Aug 17, 2010)

I hate the first drum beat with a fiery passion


----------



## cwhitey2 (Aug 17, 2010)

funny as hell and hes shreds that drum set


----------



## KoenDercksen (Aug 23, 2010)

Lolstack for that man, that was hilarious. And he is kind of right, too!


----------



## jymellis (Aug 23, 2010)

i like him


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 23, 2010)

I think all 3 of his points are stupid. That's just the style 

As for point 3, I don't think it's very valid since I think a lot of drummers do shit in the middle of their blasts to break up the monotony. Blast for longer than 10 seconds, people say you're boring. Break it up with fills and people say you can't hold a blast very long 

Guy can obviously drum, but anything he has to say about metal is negated by his Bad Religion shirt


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 23, 2010)

I want this guy as my drummer.


----------



## WaterWorkzz (Aug 27, 2010)

"if you..cant..play as fast as your..left hand, then you should go audition for...NICKELBACK" xD


----------



## matty2fatty (Aug 27, 2010)

Varcolac said:


> Neil Peart shit, like doot doot doodley doot. Doot doot de doot. Aaaah!
> 
> Excellent.



This part made my day


----------



## Disco Volante (Aug 27, 2010)

lmao at the part with the Neil Peart stuff. I totally agree with this guy though and as much as I like the heavy stuff, I typically do not care for blast beats one bit. I think they just sound like shit 90% of the time. This guy sums it up "it's not cool, it's not heavy"


----------



## SYLrules88 (Aug 27, 2010)

haha i mostly agree with the first two. i havent been trying to do blasts for that long so right now i have to cheat on the first two. but i dont play in a band so its ok. the third one i def agree with him. i fucking hate hearing fills all the damn time. the dude's got some skills though.


----------



## TheAceOfSpades1 (Aug 28, 2010)

I expected to be annoyed at this guy but I actually found it pretty damn funny and I agree to an extent on each of his 3 opinions. I do dread the first drum pattern though..


----------



## misingonestring (Aug 28, 2010)

Bungle said:


> The third and final thing I hate about death metal drumming... is *THIS! *


 
Best quote ever.


----------



## joshc482 (Aug 28, 2010)

it has a nice kinda jens kidman scream part at "this" part. funny stuff


----------



## 777timesgod (Aug 28, 2010)

HEY GUYS!!! GIVE HIM A BREAK! He is a drummer, speech is a difficult subject for them. 

Jokes aside he makes some good points, death metal drumming is more than just the generic blast beats that are becoming commonplace.


----------



## slapnutz (Aug 28, 2010)

infinitycomplex said:


> "And if you have some mallet instrument, you can do some Neal Peart shit, doopdeedooppdopp"



That bit was just classic.

I'm in the "i agree" camp.


----------



## Drewcifer (Nov 19, 2010)

Fuckin guys helarious! But who fucking cares how good or not he speaks english... ITS ABOUT THE MUSIC MAAAAAN oh and i agree totally with thoughs 3 things, not because its people being lazy with it, but because it sounds like shit!


----------



## QuickNick7 (Nov 20, 2010)

LOL! Good shit!


----------



## Mn3mic (Dec 27, 2010)

All 3 things are true, especially the first one and the last one...fucking hate that...

Btw...he is one the funniest drummers on youtube 

THATS 3 THINGS I HATE ABOUT DEATHMETAL DRUMMING!!! AAAAAA!!!!

Hahahhhaha - simply epic


----------



## bostjan (Dec 29, 2010)

Instant classic. 

I do think that long blast beats are monotonous, though, but the fills between blasts need to be something interesting enough not to make it seem like the drummer ran out of steam for a second.


----------



## Opion (Dec 31, 2010)

Whether or not this was intended to be a joke video (which the vibe of it all indicates so) I found this fucking hilarious. I'm pretty impressed at his english as well and intonation, he cracked me up with the Peart stuff. Awesome video xD


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Dec 31, 2010)

<--- Is guilty of writing songs that use #1.


----------



## TheWreck (Dec 31, 2010)

LOL! this is an amazing video!

I think that he's right with his 3 statement, but I think that what he demonstrate in the first statement could have been explained in an other way.

That kind of blast beat with slower hihat hand are great when they are followed by a full speed all member alternate blast beat...the speed gain illusion is perfect!


----------



## ry_z (Dec 31, 2010)

Varcolac said:


> Neil Peart shit, like doot doot doodley doot. Doot doot de doot. Aaaah!



This part made me crack up, hard.


----------



## Waelstrum (Jan 1, 2011)

Anyone else notice his solution for problem #1 was problem #2?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jan 1, 2011)

This was effin' hilarious!


----------



## Semi-pro (Jan 1, 2011)

My man Frans! If you guys wanna hear his drumming in a band context, check out Chaos Infinitum on Myspace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads (now disbanded  ) -he plays in the top 3 songs in the player.



CrushingAnvil said:


> He obviously hasn't listened to a lot of death metal.
> 
> 1:20 of Nile's 'Annihilation Of The Wicked'



 obviously _someone else_ hasn't listened to a lot of death metal, by not being able to bring up nothing else but the most obvious example that is among the most popular ones and is widely known for always having worked with very skillfull drummers... Nile would of course be on the list of the good examples, that don't do those 3 things. There are _so many_ bad drummers in especially DM, i guess because it's a tempting genre for people with the tendency to play over their skills...



JJ Rodriquez said:


> Guy can obviously drum, but anything he has to say about metal is negated by his Bad Religion shirt



 If a metalhead digs other kind of music too, his "metal knowledge" will be erased? I think the only "thing" about the shirt is that the guy's good for the image of Bad Religion fans cos of the awesome drumming


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 1, 2011)

I think it's all subjective, personally...


----------



## GATA4 (Jan 8, 2011)

This was hilarious 

I do agree that everything he says is subjective though.


----------



## Acatalepsy (Jan 14, 2011)

I agree with point 1, don't feel strongly about point 2 and disagree completely with point 3. God forbid you mix things up when you blast


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 14, 2011)

Ibanezsam4 said:


> i think its because english isn't his first language



He's from Finland. 

Funnily enough I think that all 3 things are directed at the Whitechapel drummer, they were the first band that came to mind for each thing 

He's posted a video of him playing a Whitechapel song, so we know he listens to them.


----------



## sluice (Jan 14, 2011)

Varcolac said:


> Neil Peart shit, like doot doot doodley doot. Doot doot de doot. Aaaah!
> 
> Excellent.



LMAO !!!


----------



## Steve08 (Jan 15, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> He's from Finland.
> 
> Funnily enough I think that all 3 things are directed at the Whitechapel drummer, they were the first band that came to mind for each thing
> 
> He's posted a video of him playing a Whitechapel song, so we know he listens to them.


Kevin Lane is pretty good I think. I'd say the drummer of Fleshgod fits better for what the dude in the video was talking about.

As for the 2nd thing, I can kind of see where he's coming from, but most drummers that don't follow the bass drum for every hit with the cymbal hand will usually use that hand for doing a bunch of cool stuff on top, ie. Jamie from Ulcerate, Dirk Verbeuren, John Longstreth etc. I also think it's a bit harder to pull off since it's a natural thing to have both limbs on the same side play the same rhythm.


----------



## Bjorn (Jan 15, 2011)

Hypocrite! He's being lazy by alternating RLRL:| on the bass drum while doing blasts! Suffo-blast<Derek-blast


----------



## adrock (Jan 26, 2011)

that video was amazing, and fucking hilarious. i love this dude, he just doesn't give a fuck. some valid points imo, but it's all subjective i guess.

his facial expressions while playing make everything  though

edit: just went through his vids, and this guy is fucking amazing. covering red chord songs on guitar, and drums??? the faceless drums???? primus bass???? and to top it off he covers neurosis... i wanna be this guys friend real bad...


----------



## 13point9 (Jan 26, 2011)

hahaha although I don't agree completely with his points (mainly as I am THAT drummer he's talking about. Hell I don't have a kit I can practice on ), his sense of humour and the fact the man can fucking play means that he makes a valid argument...


----------



## groph (Jan 26, 2011)

YOU KNOW WHAT I HATE ABOUT HARDCORE DRUMMING?

ALL OF IT.

Actually I don't, I know dick all about hardcore. The video was pretty hilarious. I agree with him on the first point, the ride should not be played at the same speed as the snare. Apparently it should be 8th notes. Allow me to take a stab at deathcore (by deathcore I mean Suicide Silence), or at least a certain beat that is in it all the friggin time. To me, it sounds like TOOKATOOKATOOKATOOKATOOKATOOKATOOKATOOKATOOKA under CHUN CHUN CHUN CHUN CHUN CHUN (these are tritone chugs)

 at 39 seconds

 at 20 seconds

Not to mention the fact that the intro riffs are pretty much identical. I can't stand the kick being played with the snare on a blastbeat, they need to be offset. Here's a good example, ironically it's a Suicide Silence song

 at 7 seconds.

Whenever you make a death metal song, send it by me first and I'll let you know if your blasts are totally gay or not.*







*I'm joking. Tons of death metal does the kick together with the snare style of blast beat. I wouldn't be surprised if Suffocation did it. I merely PREFER when it's offset.


----------



## rob_707 (Feb 1, 2011)

leandroab said:


> TIMMEH!


HAHAHAHAHAHAH 

i do have to agree with the guy. some songs are bad like that but there are also good ones that fit it. he prob just listens to 2 mins of a song then changes it. video was hi-larious!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 2, 2011)

Semi-pro said:


> If a metalhead digs other kind of music too, his "metal knowledge" will be erased?



Yes. They are not tr00, br00tul, or anything of that nature. I deem that shit false


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 2, 2011)

Steve08 said:


> Kevin Lane is pretty good I think.



I'd disagree. Live he can't keep his shit together, I've heard from that would know that on CD there's a lot of studio magic on the drums.


----------



## The Reverend (Feb 2, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I'd disagree. Live he can't keep his shit together, I've heard from that would know that on CD there's a lot of studio magic on the drums.



Don't know about the studio magic, but I do know that Kevin Lane can play damn well live. Even if the drums were programmed in the studio, he still plays them perfectly in a concert setting.

I agree with this guy on all three points. You can take every point and apply it to deathcore, too. I get tired of hearing conventional, DM-influenced drumming, by which I mean blast beats. They're going the way of the pig squeal when it comes to my personal preference. I feel like they're overused and at this point, unoriginal (with some obvious exceptions). The fast beat and the galloping sort of fast beat are slightly better, IMO.

Y'all will hate me for this, but sometimes I throw on Emmure so I can listen to something heavy with no blasts in it. No shame .


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 2, 2011)

Not when I saw Whitechapel, Kevin's double kick work was abysmal.


----------



## Mordacain (Feb 2, 2011)

Semi-pro said:


> If a metalhead digs other kind of music too, his "metal knowledge" will be erased? I think the only "thing" about the shirt is that the guy's good for the image of Bad Religion fans cos of the awesome drumming



I have to agree. And its hard to rag on Bad Religion...awesome lyrics, tasty guitarwork and a seriously consistent discography over a LONG career.

Most of the metalheads I know also dig punk...we can appreciate the subtleties of multiple genres I think


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Feb 15, 2011)

while this has nothing to do with his drumming, i just find his sense of humor entertaining. you are gonna laugh within the first 30 secs.


----------



## Methosborgoff (Feb 20, 2011)

Waelstrum said:


> Anyone else notice his solution for problem #1 was problem #2?



indeed! I do agree that continuous use of all three can leave a bad taste in your mouth. But used wisely, and when the audience grooves on it when used wisely, it can be a good thing. 

I will say nothing about his English, it is my native language and I butcher the crap out it!


----------



## thedrummerkid (Feb 21, 2011)

The Reverend said:


> Y'all will hate me for this, but sometimes I throw on Emmure so I can listen to something heavy with no blasts in it. No shame .


 
their new CD is killer, well.. every CD is with that special Sturgis sauce 
and hell, if you wanna listen to stuff that inspires hatred and child punching

they. are. perfect.


----------



## Iheartmidgetbooty (Mar 2, 2011)

Though this guy seems like a nut just trying to make a funny youtube poop. He has a lot of sense, because I hate the same things he does, but just never really took the time to give notice to it. Thumbs upped.


----------



## ZEBOV (Mar 2, 2011)

Murmel said:


> You guys shouldn't bash his English skills, it's hard to speak fluent English without stumbling on words when you never really use it other than like, watch television or write...  I got this problem that I can write really well, but my tongue has a will of it's own when I try to speak English.. Unless I speak with a Russian accent, then there's no problems what so ever for some reason...
> 
> The vid on the other hand was hilarious  At first I thought he was Swedish but then I saw he was Finnish, well, we do have a similar accent



English is my first language, and my tongue has a mind of it's own unless I speak with a foreign accent.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Mar 3, 2011)

Hahaha. Fuckin' Frans. I never expected to see his stuff around here. Heh. Awesome.


----------

